# baby ball python pooping query



## bavchouhan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All

I have a baby ball python, which is 2 months old in a few days, I have only had her a week.
I fed her on Monday a mouse fuzzy, which she took rather well, her weight increased from 78g to 84g. over the following 2 day period.
Now i know that i need to spot clean when she has pooped, however she has not pooped yet, ive checked all hides under decoration etc,but can not find any poop like substance(really what should it look like). I am using aspen substrate,which i'm hoping makes the poop easier to find.

Other info that may or may not help.

I have my vivarium with the warm/basking end at 31 degrees, the cooler end at 26 degrees. humidity around 65%.
Not sure if i need to feed her more for her to poop, or do i just sit it out before feeding her again???:whistling2:

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.: victory:


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

*royal*

my royals tend to go every six weeks if its poo you will know by the smell trust me its dark in apperance and if they just wee then you may find a white/ yellow lump in there thats just the solid urate they pass and nothing to worry my patel baby has had four feeds with me and still not had a proper poo...... peed as usual 

as for the temps i have a hot end of 90f/32c and a cool end around 84/85f..28/29c


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

They can hold it in for weeks, if not months, so a week I wouldn't really worry about.
There is also no need to weigh her in the 2 days after feeding...


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

*royal*

i would up your temps a bit more as they use the heat to help digest there food :2thumb:


----------



## bavchouhan (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks all,uping the temp so the hotside is 32:2thumb:
How frequently should you weigh the python.


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

*royals*

i generally weigh mine once a month but only when there empty so after toileting so there at the lowest an true weight and not when full of food others dont weigh some do it every couple of week its a each to there own subject like breeding have so many diff opinions but do what ever you feel comfortable with there is no right and wrong : victory:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

We weigh ours once a month, if I remember. So long as they are eating and look healthy it's not too much of a worry exactly how many grams they are putting on, Unless it's for breeding purposes


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

As others have said Royals can go a long while between poops, so nothing to worry about there.

I weigh my Royals roughly every 4 weeks and after every poop to get an 'empty weight'.

Good luck with your baby!


----------

